# Custom Made Outlander Rad Relocation Kit!



## Rubberdown

This kit was made for a member on this forum, his user name is DrillersGoDeeper and he is currently deployed over in Afghanistan somewhere. He had asked me if I could do something custom for him and gave me his idea. After about 8 hours on the CAD software, and a few revisions to make it exactly how he wanted it, here it is. For the pictures I used some white paper behind the cutouts to show off all the detail that went into this kit. He comes home around Christmas for a leave and will install it then. Melissa and I have the utmost respect for these guys that put themselves in harms way for a living to try and make for a safer place for all of us to lay our heads at night, which is why I took on the task of making this kit. I hope he likes it when he gets home as much as I like it just sitting here looking at it.















































I set it up on Swampthings front rack just to see how it would look on a machine


----------



## gpinjason

dude that's awesome!! and a big thanks to Driller and all the others that are fighting for us! :usa:


----------



## filthyredneck

That is awesome.... great work Rubberdown
Dale told me he was gettin somethin "custom"... just wouldnt say what.


----------



## swampthing

That is AWESOME man. What a wicked job, DGD will love it for sure. I'm just in awe. (nice test machine too) LOL.


----------



## Injected

Thats awesome!


----------



## swampready

That is some awesome work RDC!


----------



## rowdy-outty

WoW :bigeyes:
looks sweet!


----------



## duramaxlover

that thing is awesome its amazing what you can do with CAD im sure DGD will love it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*definitely lovin' it!!!!! Great work rdc!!*

*thanks again man!!*

*rdc ftw!!*


----------



## walker

shhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzaaaaaammmmmmm .. nice work .... i to appreciate the men and women of the armed forces for there sacrifice's so we can do what we do


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that is nice man. thanks to the men and women that put their life on the line for us to be free.


----------



## emc

Cool design & good craftmanship


----------



## Polaris425

Speachless. Very nice. :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That is sooo cool. It brought a little tear to my eye. It's good to know you can do some custom work, i don't know what i want yet, but now i can think about it some. Great job Rubberdown! And thanks Dale for all you and your guys do for us all...much respect.


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Nice design RDC looks awesome! Drillers thank you and all other service members for keeping us safe! You guys stay safe wherever you are and know you have all of our deepest respect.


----------



## Eight

Prolly the best rad relocation I've seen to date. Thanks to all that serve.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

That's an awesome job, when I owned my brute...that is exactly what design I had in mind. Great appreciation and many thanks to ALL the service men and women in our armed forces that fight so well to defend our country.


----------



## bruteforce504

Man that thing look sweet! Nice job and cool design!


----------



## Made-In-TX

Looks absolutely amazing brother! It gave me chills to see it.


----------



## TxMudGurl

That is the best I have seen so far!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ *rdc ftw!*
*thanks again rdc!*


----------



## Rubberdown

No bro, thank YOU!!! It is shipping tomorrow afternoon


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ 2 PM'S SENT!


----------



## swampthing

Dale: hopin to see some pics after ya git it mounted. Again, GREAT job Paul.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

swampthing said:


> Dale: hopin to see some pics after ya git it mounted. Again, GREAT job Paul.


 *PICS WILL DEFINITELY BE COMING WHEN I GET HOME AND GET MY "PILE OF PARTS" INSTALLED! MY FAVORITE PEICE IS DEFINITELY THE RAD RELOCATE KIT!!:bigok:*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*SORRY THIS TOOK SO LONG!! *

*RDC FTW!! THANKS PAUL!*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*COUPLE MORE PICS...*


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Your bike looks sick, i love the rad relocate! Awesome job RDC. You got her ready to rip it up for sure.


----------



## Polaris425

Lookin good Dale!!! :rockn:


----------



## MG_customs

Looks sweet..man


----------



## swampthing

That is beauty!! nice machine man


----------

